# Problema GRUB

## nevhack

Ciao ragazzi, spero qualcuno mi possa aiutare.

Ho installato Gentoo seguendo tutta la guida e sono arrivato al bootloader..

emerge grub2..

P.s. ho provato anche con grub..

Non capisco perche in /boot non c'é /grub/grub.conf

é solamente in /etc/grub.d/ e ci sono i vari script ma non capisco come configurarli.. nelle altre distro li ho sempre configurati e non erano cosi..

Perché la guida mi dice di cercarlo in boot e non c'é?

Grazie.

----------

## kikko

Ciao nevhack

per creare il file di configurazione c'è il comando grub2-mkconfig:

```
grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
```

l'hai già lanciato? 

Ciao

PS: Anche se non c'è scritto da nessuna parte, io posterei in Inglese qui  :Wink: 

----------

## nevhack

Grazie della risposta..

Si ho provato anche quello.. veramente ne ho provate 2000, questo comamdo con l'aggiunta di /boot/grub/grub.cfg se non ricordo male mi dava un'errore, mi é sembrato come se dando sia:

emerge grub2 

che:

grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

Gentoo non vede /boot..

Forse sto per dire una cavolata.. ti spiego, il computer é un asus Eeepc1000H, per installare il sistema bisogna mettere come hdd principale la scheda SDHC.. dopo compilare il tutto nel Hdd /dev/sda, una volta entrati con chroot.. non vorrei che dando i comandi sopra indicati, gentoo li vada a mettere nella SDHC e al momento del riavvio quando la tolgo non vede nulla..

Peró la cartella grab con i script sono presenti in /etc/grub.d/

Sinceramente non ci stó capendo nulla..

Questo é successo perché per installarlo mi sono dovuto affidare ad una guida su youtube, visto che dall'ultima volta che lo installai é cambiato tutto anche sull'handbook non é più molto chiaro..

----------

## kikko

Ciao nevhack

quindi hai 2 dischi, in sostanza? O fai il boot dalla scheda SD solo perchè non hai il CD? In tal caso potresti pensare al boot da chiavetta USB...

Non so come sia messo l'handbook, non ci ho quasi guardato l'ultima volta che ho installato (2 mesi fa)... 

Comunque, puoi postare l'output di

```
ls -l /dev/sd* && mount 
```

così vediamo come sei messo con le partizioni?

Ciao

----------

## nevhack

Ho trovato l'handbook da gentoo..

Leggendolo forse ho capito dov'é l'errore, chi ha fatto il tutorial ha pensato che alcuni passaggi non fossero importanti, specialmente quelli in fase finale con l'uscita dal chroot e smontaggio delle partizioni ecc..

Stasera provo e faccio sapere.

----------

## nevhack

Niente, in che modo posso cancellare il post?

Ho stampato l'handbook ho seguito l'installazione, ma é diversa da quella in italiano che seguiva il ragazzo del tutorial.. mancano dei passaggi..  :Shocked: 

Come é possibile che in quella del tutorial, per il chroot c'é un P$1 e in quella in inglese nemmno lo mensiona?

Su quella in italiano ci sono i comandi per mirrorselect dove te li fa scegliere in modo grafico, mentre in quella in inglese no?

La guida in inglese fa eseguire un chroot errato..

Ho una confusione immane.. ma quale guida funzionante si puó seguire?

----------

## xaviermiller

Moved to the italian subforum

----------

## kikko

Ciao nevhack

da quando è stato portato sulla wiki, l'handbook sembra essere in revisione; non sono sicuro che la traduzione italiana sia aggiornata (se ce n'è una). Quello in inglese sulla wiki è meglio IMHO

Il $PS1 è solo cosmetico, settarlo a 'PS1="(chroot) $PS1"' ha il solo effetto d far apparire la scritta "(chroot)" davanti al prompt nella shell (quindi 'sticazzi, come dicono dalle tue parti  :Very Happy:  )

mirrorselect è quasi diventato un retaggio del passato (non dico che sia deprecato, ma io non ne ho avuto bisogno). per vedere i repository configurati, puoi usare

```
portageq repos_config /usr/portage

portageq gentoo_mirrors
```

Comunque, che intendi con "La guida in inglese fa eseguire un chroot errato.. "?

Ciao

----------

## nevhack

Ti ringrazio per le risposte, ieri verso sera ho mollato, mi é venuto un mal di teata..

Oggi idem ho reinstallato tutto da capo come da manuale..

Ma

1 grub-install non lo riconosce come comando quindi do emerge grub..

2 in /boot non c'é /grub e di conseguenza grub.conf, poco male ho pensato le ho create io e cosi anche il file..

3 quando riavvio il sistema schermata nera con il trattino lampeggiante..

4 ho notato che la mia partizione di /boot in /dev/sda1 non ha la flag di botable e non c'é modo di metterla.. ho provato in ogni modo, con fdisk /dev/sda1 e premendo a mi restituisce l'errore che non é selezionata una partizione.. con cfdisk con b non la fa mettere..  ho provato anche con e2label /dev/sda1 boot ma non cambia nulla..

Il sistema non parte perche non c'é la flag di botable su /dev/sda1?

----------

## nevhack

Sto provando grande vergogna..

Ma una delle cause é perche al momento della creazione delle partizioni.. non avevo dato o per creare una

Dos partition table, che permette al momento della creazione di scegliere anche se la partizione é primaria o estesa..

Provo a reinstallare tutto e faccio sapere..

----------

## nevhack

niente ragazzi GRUB non vuole proprio saperne.

Ho due partizioni

                         /dev/sda1

                         /dev/sda2

sda1 la monto nel /boot

sda2 la monto in /mnt/gentoo

Il file grub.conf l'ho impostato in questo modo:

default 0

timeout 10

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/4.0.5-gentoo root=/dev/sda2

qualcuno puo darmi un aiuto?

Perché all'avvio non parte proprio grub ma da una schermata nera con trattino lampeggiante?

grazie.

----------

## kikko

Alt

 *nevhack wrote:*   

> Ho due partizioni
> 
> /dev/sda1
> 
> /dev/sda2
> ...

 

se è così non funziona di sicuro  :Smile: 

monti il disco sda2 in /mnt/gentoo, ok - immagino sia la partizione primaria

sda1 va montato in /mnt/gentoo/boot, cartella che devi creare prima

se monti il disco sda1 in /boot, una volta entrato in chroot (spostando la radice sotto /mnt/gentoo, quindi non potendo più accedere a livelli superiori) la /boot originaria non la vedrai più

Fammi sapere

Ciao

----------

## nevhack

Scusami non ho specificato il boot é li dove deve essere..

Prima monto /dev/sda2 che é la primaria in /mnt/gentoo

Dopo ho creato la cartella boot e ho montato li la /dev/sda1 ma non va..

----------

## nevhack

Ci sono quasi..

Adesso all'avvio mi da

grub>

?

Come mai?

Cosa devo fare?

----------

## kikko

Ah ok, sennò era facile   :Laughing: 

Ricapitolando:non hai un lettore CD, dato che è un eeePC/netbook

fai il boot da scheda SD 

- come viene vista la scheda SD dal sistema? 

configuri la rete

partizioni/monti i dischi

 - /dev/sda è il disco fisso del netbook, giusto?

estrai lo stage 3

compili/configuri il kernel

installi GRUB

arrivati al comando 

```
grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
```

 per creare il file di conf non riesci a proseguire

tutto giusto?

----------

## nevhack

Ho trovato una guida ed ho fatto cosi..

grub> set root=(hd0,1)

grub> linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-29-generic root=/dev/sda1

grub> initrd /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-29-generic

grub> boot

adesso mi parte ma mi chiede mio_pc login:

e dopo password..

Cavolo la password l'ho messa ma quando ho seguito la guida ma l'user non me lo ha fatto mettere..

Ho scritto root e la password.. ma mi ritrovo sempre in testuale..

Jubgle-Gentoo ~#

mmnn...

AGGIORNO

Con un'altra guida si diceva di installare..

emerge  xorg-server xterm

e dopo

un desktop che si vuole.. io ho scelto gnome.

Che casino non ci sto capendo più niente..

Ogni volta devo ripetere i comandi in grub..

Reinstallo da capo per la 200esima volta sto facendo un casino..

----------

## nevhack

seguendo questa guida

http://www.linuxmx.it/guide/gentoo/246-installare-gentoo-parte-1.html

Dice ad un certo punto di emergere gcc e ci sta mettendo 2 ore ma é normale?

Perché nelle altre guide non c'é questo passaggio?

----------

## kikko

Ciao nevhack

purtroppo è normale: ricompilare il compilatore (gcc) è un processo abbastanza lungo (specie su un netbook)... ma dovrebbe essercene uno già utilizzabile nello stage3 attuale; aggiornarlo non è obbligatorio

A proposito di GRUB e delle "vecchie" guide (tipo quella che hai linkato), c'è un dettaglio importante: nell'ultimo anno in Gentoo si è passati da Grub "Legacy" a Grub2 (che è stato riscritto da zero). Quindi che non ti tornino le indicazioni sulle vecchie versioni dell'handbook o sulle guide è "normale", purtroppo di confusione a questo proposito ce n'è fin troppa   :Mad: 

Il prompt "grub>" è segno che il bootloader è installato, ma non configurato. Secondo me manca solo il file di conf

Se non hai creato uno user "normale", in console puoi sempre entrare come root  :Wink: 

Fammi sapere

Ciao

----------

## nevhack

Grazie kikko, ho seguito la guida che mi hai linkato, ricompilato tutto da capo e sembra essere andato tutto a buon fine, parte persino grub2..

Una sola cosa.. adesso quando scelgo in grub la partizione Gentoo Gnu/linux mi carica tutto mi chiede login e password, ma mi torna in testuale.. cosa devo caricare ancora per averlo in modalità grafica?

La guida mi lascia al reboot?

Grazie.

----------

## kikko

Ciao nevhack

da quello che dici, al momento il sistema è perfettamente funzionante. Il fatto che manchi l'interfaccia grafica è normale, devi solo scegliere cosa metterci... per darti due indicazioni:

Alla base di tutto c'è il server X.ORG, ossia il "disegnatore" che sta dietro. Questo va installato a prescindere (ci sono alternative, ovviamente, ma alla fine questo è LO standard)

Puoi poi scegliere quale desktop installare, ognuno documentato nella wiki: 

- GNOME: dipende da systemd... c'è anche il modo di farlo funzionare senza, ma IMHO è complesso (da quello che ho capito, richiede che tu "raggiri" GNOME per fargli credere di avere systemd)

- KDE/Plasma: KDE4 è bella&stabile, Plasma5 invece è ancora un po'acerba (è il mio desktop principale da tipo 5 anni, quindi sono di parte  :Razz: ). Per contro pesa, però potresti compilarne una minimale. 

- XFCE: leggera, anche se richiede un po'più di sbattimento per le configurazioni

Oltre a queste ci sono una pletora di possibilità (Enlightment, MATE, razorqt solo per darti un paio di esempi)

In queste guide ci sono anche indicazioni sul setup del display manager, per fare login in modalità grafica e/o automatica

ma anche no: volendo puoi fare login in testuale e far partire il desktop grafico dopo... è una questione di scelta (come tutto, in Gentoo)

Ti assicuro che è più facile a farsi che a dirsi, i desktop environment non sono così complessi come sembra

Ciao

----------

## nevhack

Scusami per la domanda forse banale ma a questo punto ho paura di fare qualche cavolata..

Ho letto la guida per installare Gnome e mi ha riportato di sua volta a configurare prima X.org e alcune varianti sul kernel..

Leggendo non ho capito in che modo posso mettere mano al kernel, come per la configurazione iniziale..? dando sempre "make menuconfig?" e dopo ricompilando il kernel?

----------

## kikko

Ehm, in realtà mi sono dimenticato di linkarti la guida a X.ORG prima  :Embarassed: 

Comunque, non so come hai configurato il kernel inizialmente, se hai usato genkernel puoi usare l'opzione --menuconfig per modificare i parametri necessari attraverso il menu

Se l'hai ricompilato a mano invece è corretto make menuconfig e la successiva ricompilazione

Ciao

----------

## nevhack

aiuto! Huahuaau! Gnome non lo digerisce mancano le dipendenze ma non riesco a capire cosa devo emergere.. e in che modo..

Se scrivo "emerge media-libs" mi da errore..

Sono proprio un niubbo!

[IMG]http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/901/iUBzmj.jpg[/IMG]

----------

## kikko

Ciao nevhack

stiamo andando un pelo off-topic, IMHO... comunque sia, 

Come ti ho accennato, GNOME dipende da systemd. Credo che passare da OpenRC a systemd sia il grosso del lavoro, poi dovrebbe essere in discesa 

Da utente OpenRC+eudev, non credo valga tutto lo sbattimento, inoltre c'è una specie di "guerra di religione" in corso (se vuoi farti un'idea dei pro e contro)

C'è il sistema per compilarlo senza questa dipendenza, ma per me è un po'troppo incasinato

Comunque se cerco di installare GNOME sul mio sistema, ottengo il tuo stesso risultato  :Very Happy: 

emerge media-libs  :Question:   invece non porta da nessuna parte, perchè in Portage media-libs è una categoria di software (equivale a dire "emerge mail-client" senza però specificare quale)

Ciao

----------

